# Milan: che fine ha fatto lo sponsor?



## admin (19 Agosto 2017)

Luca Pagni de La Repubblica prova a rispondere alla domanda che tutti i tifosi rossoneri si stanno facendo? Che fine ha fatto il grande sponsor promesso da Fassone? In realtà, l'AD si era fatto prendere dall'euforia del momento. Ma l'aumento dei ricavi arriverà grazie al marketing ed alla attività commerciali in Cina. Il Milan ha assunto, sempre per la Cina, personale da Infront e Adidas. E si lavora sempre al Milan Village. Tutto va avanti per il meglio.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2017)

La società sta facendo benissimo, ma è innegabile che in quei giorni cinesi, tra l'ottimismo sul top player in attacco e le parole sullo sponsor, si è parlato troppo. Il mancato arrivo del top player lo capisco perfettamente, il mancato annuncio dello sponsor francamente no...


----------



## Pit96 (19 Agosto 2017)

Doveva essere il 15 il giorno del "colpo". Fino ad ora non c'è stato niente


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2017)

C'è tempo per tutto.


----------



## Moffus98 (19 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni de La Repubblica prova a rispondere alla domanda che tutti i tifosi rossoneri si stanno facendo? Che fine ha fatto il grande sponsor promesso da Fassone? In realtà, l'AD si era fatto prendere dall'euforia del momento. Ma l'aumento dei ricavi arriverà grazie al marketing ed alla attività commerciali in Cina. Il Milan ha assunto, sempre per la Cina, personale da Infront e Adidas. E si lavora sempre al Milan Village. Tutto va avanti per il meglio.



Diamo fiducia alla società che sta facendo davvero un ottimo lavoro. E speriamo che i ricavi dalla Cina siano mostruosi, cosi da far scoppiare parecchi fegati in Italia.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Agosto 2017)

Non capisco perché non glielo chiedano mai nelle interviste..


----------



## Igniorante (19 Agosto 2017)

Cioè in pratica Fassone avrebbe millanta cose non vere preso dall'euforia? 
Come no...


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

Troppe parole peró. Rimango sul mio pensiero. Le restrizioni sugli investimenti dalla Cina hanno creato.problemi. dopo la tournée si é bloccato tutto. Speriamo abbiano calibrato bene le mosse


----------



## VonVittel (19 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Cioè in pratica Fassone avrebbe millanta cose non vere preso dall'euforia?
> Come no...



Non vere no, ma sicuramente ancora da ufficializzare e annunciate fin troppo presto


----------



## albydigei (19 Agosto 2017)

Quindi da "i cinesi non esistono", a "gli sponsor non esistono". Ma quante se ne leggono, pazzesco... Ora ci si scandalizza pure se uno sponsor viene annunciato un mese dopo a quando fassone aveva detto "forse potremmo annunciare un sponsor in settimana".


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Agosto 2017)

Si è fatto prendere dall'euforia? Sinceramente mi sembrano giustificazioni non in linea con il Fassone persona che mi è sembrato sempre limpido e chiaro nella comunicazione quest'anno. Dicano le cose come stanno piuttosto, non ci arrabbiamo mica


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Quindi da "i cinesi non esistono", a "gli sponsor non esistono". Ma quante se ne leggono, pazzesco... Ora ci si scandalizza pure se uno sponsor viene annunciato un mese dopo a quando fassone aveva detto "forse potremmo annunciare un sponsor in settimana".



.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Agosto 2017)

Magari vogliono annunciare lo sponsor in abbinata con l'arrivo di un top player.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Cioè in pratica Fassone avrebbe millanta cose non vere preso dall'euforia?
> Come no...


Beh dai sul top player ci ha trollati su. Questo non toglie che il mercato sia stato molto molto buono, però sul top player in attacco si sono esposti troppo a parole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh dai sul top player ci ha trollati su. Questo non toglie che il mercato sia stato molto molto buono, però sul top player in attacco si sono esposti troppo a parole.



1 manca ancora più di una settimana 
2 ha sempre detto " o un TOP o i soldi spalmati su più giocatori "


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Agosto 2017)

Ma infatti... che figura. Di sponsor ne è pieno il mondo, con il momento favorevole di congiuntura economica poi, si trovano praticamente sotto i sassi... e non venitemi a dire che per un misero sponsor da svariati milioni di euro è possibile che possa capitare un contrattempo, o solo un rinvio fisiologico o magari studiato a tavolino per sfruttare le tempistiche dell'annuncio... 
Direi subito di licenziare quell'incompetente di Fassone e del suo compare e di tornare a quell'esempio di sincerità che era il Condor.
Ma per piacere, raga, dai...


----------



## Igniorante (19 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh dai sul top player ci ha trollati su. Questo non toglie che il mercato sia stato molto molto buono, però sul top player in attacco si sono esposti troppo a parole.



Il fatto che si voglia prendere un top player, e che ci si provi, non vuol dire che si possano spendere 100 mln senza problemi... e oltretutto né Belotti né PEA, considerando anche l'ingaggio, valgono quella cifra.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 1 manca ancora più di una settimana
> 2 ha sempre detto " o un TOP o i soldi spalmati su più giocatori "



Ma infatti..


----------



## __king george__ (19 Agosto 2017)

macchè si è fatto prendere dall'euforia dai....sarebbe un dilettante totale altro che manager del milan...non scherziamo....


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> macchè si è fatto prendere dall'euforia dai....sarebbe un dilettante totale altro che manager del milan...non scherziamo....



Ĺui stessi quando intervenne su Pallotta definì se stesso e Mirabelli manager e non tifosi che ponderato tutto. Improbabile si sia lasciato andare come un ragazzino cosí come sul top Player sbandierato piú volte sia da lui che da Mirabelli per tutta l'estate. É successo qualcosa che ha bloccato molte operazioni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 1 manca ancora più di una settimana
> 2 ha sempre detto " o un TOP o i soldi spalmati su più giocatori "



I giorni del condorrrr!!! ahahah
Comunque hai perfettamente ragione, quindi mi aspetto altri 2 giocatori. In ogni caso penso abbiano scelto la seconda opzione perché le riserve fam vomitare e l'infortunio è davvero dietro l angolo. Io sono contento e devo dire che sono stati saggi. X il top c'è tempo..


----------



## gabuz (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni de La Repubblica prova a rispondere alla domanda che tutti i tifosi rossoneri si stanno facendo? Che fine ha fatto il grande sponsor promesso da Fassone? In realtà, l'AD si era fatto prendere dall'euforia del momento. Ma l'aumento dei ricavi arriverà grazie al marketing ed alla attività commerciali in Cina. Il Milan ha assunto, sempre per la Cina, personale da Infront e Adidas. E si lavora sempre al Milan Village. Tutto va avanti per il meglio.



Sinceramente me lo sono chiesto anch'io. 
Nell'intervista alla Gds del 21/7 parlava di annuncio di uno sponsor di primo livello entro una settimana. 
Sempre in quell'intervista ha dichiarato che in attacco ci sarebbe stato un arrivo "eccellente".


----------



## malos (20 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sinceramente me lo sono chiesto anch'io.
> Nell'intervista alla Gds del 21/7 parlava di annuncio di uno sponsor di primo livello entro una settimana.
> Sempre in quell'intervista ha dichiarato che in attacco ci sarebbe stato un arrivo "eccellente".



O Fassone ha parlato troppo e male, o è successo qualcosa che ha fatto cambiare i piani non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Milanista (20 Agosto 2017)

Erano stati preannunciati sia lo sponsor che l'acquisto eccellente in avanti, direttamente da Fassone. Palese sia successo qualcosa di negativo, purtroppo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il fatto che si voglia prendere un top player, e che ci si provi, non vuol dire che si possano spendere 100 mln senza problemi... e oltretutto né Belotti né PEA, considerando anche l'ingaggio, valgono quella cifra.


Sì ok, ma il centravanti era prioritario. Sappiamo tutti quanto è importante avere un attaccante che faccia la differenza. Magari molti storceranno il naso per quello che sto per dire, ma dopo che hai preso Musacchio una coppia di difesa Musacchio-Romagnoli era già solida, considerando la presenza di Donnarumma. Avrei preferito un grande centravanti a Bonucci, per me sarebbe stato molto meglio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 1 manca ancora più di una settimana
> 2 ha sempre detto " o un TOP o i soldi spalmati su più giocatori "


Lollo a noi serve un trascinatore davanti, per me era fondamentale. Ridursi all'ultima settimana per acquistare il giocatore più importante non mi è sembrata molto intelligente.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ok, ma il centravanti era prioritario. Sappiamo tutti quanto è importante avere un attaccante che faccia la differenza. Magari molti storceranno il naso per quello che sto per dire, ma dopo che hai preso Musacchio una coppia di difesa Musacchio-Romagnoli era già solida, considerando la presenza di Donnarumma. Avrei preferito un grande centravanti a Bonucci, per me sarebbe stato molto meglio.



Posso concordare sul ragionamento in generale, ma nello specifico non mi sentivo molto a posto con due centrali di cristallo come Musacchio e Romagnoli, almeno io personalmente.
Senza contare che, sulla carta, l'argentino non mi sembrava molto forte...invece poi ha fatto un ottimo precampionato...sicuramente l'aver preso Bonucci ha stoppato o rallentato altre trattative, questo sì.


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Doveva essere il 15 il giorno del "colpo". Fino ad ora non c'è stato niente



No, dopo il 15, non il 15.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ok, ma il centravanti era prioritario. Sappiamo tutti quanto è importante avere un attaccante che faccia la differenza. Magari molti storceranno il naso per quello che sto per dire, ma dopo che hai preso Musacchio una coppia di difesa Musacchio-Romagnoli era già solida, considerando la presenza di Donnarumma. Avrei preferito un grande centravanti a Bonucci, per me sarebbe stato molto meglio.



Io andrei a riprendere un mio vecchio messaggio, quando si era iniziato a parlare concretamente di Bonucci al Milan. Avevo detto "va bene Bonucci, ma che non precluda l'arrivo dell'attaccante".. Invece ora ci ritroviamo ad avere una difesa fortissima ed essere poca cosa davanti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni de La Repubblica prova a rispondere alla domanda che tutti i tifosi rossoneri si stanno facendo? Che fine ha fatto il grande sponsor promesso da Fassone? In realtà, l'AD si era fatto prendere dall'euforia del momento. Ma l'aumento dei ricavi arriverà grazie al marketing ed alla attività commerciali in Cina. Il Milan ha assunto, sempre per la Cina, personale da Infront e Adidas. E si lavora sempre al Milan Village. Tutto va avanti per il meglio.



Difendo la società sulla questione mercato ma qui non capisco come può un manager di quella levatura farsi "prendere dall'euforia" e dire una cosa non vera...mah!


----------



## alcyppa (20 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 1 manca ancora più di una settimana
> 2 ha sempre detto " o un TOP o i soldi spalmati su più giocatori "




C'è da dire che si è sempre parlato di grande punta dal primissimo giorno di insediamento eh...


Speriamo ci sia qualcosa di importante in serbo va...


----------



## wfiesso (20 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ok, ma il centravanti era prioritario. Sappiamo tutti quanto è importante avere un attaccante che faccia la differenza. Magari molti storceranno il naso per quello che sto per dire, ma dopo che hai preso Musacchio una coppia di difesa Musacchio-Romagnoli era già solida, considerando la presenza di Donnarumma. Avrei preferito un grande centravanti a Bonucci, per me sarebbe stato molto meglio.



Era più prioritario sistemare difesa e centrocampo, l'attaccante senza cc e si è non serve a niente, vedi icardi... su Bonucci meglio fingere di non aver letto, il migliore acquisto da 10 anni a sta parte e lo si critica... scusa eh ma per me dovresti darti all'ippica


----------



## IronJaguar (20 Agosto 2017)

Questa è l'unica situazione che con il nuovo management mi sembra strana.

Fassone non si fece prendere dall'euforia ma disse molto chiaramente e pacatamente: "E' ripartita la macchina dei ricavi e delle sponsorizzazioni, ci sarà un nuovo sponsor di primissimo livello che verrà ufficializzato la prossima settimana". 
Senza essere stato incalzato o altro e siccome non mi sembra proprio il tipo non vedo il perchè avrebbe dovuto inventarsi qualcosa del genere.

Questo ad inizio mese. Non so se sia saltato qualcosa, se verrà annunciato più in la o altro ma sarebbe interessante sapere cos'è successo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Agosto 2017)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Questa è l'unica situazione che con il nuovo management mi sembra strana.
> 
> Fassone non si fece prendere dall'euforia ma disse molto chiaramente e pacatamente: "E' ripartita la macchina dei ricavi e delle sponsorizzazioni, ci sarà un nuovo sponsor di primissimo livello che verrà ufficializzato la prossima settimana".
> Senza essere stato incalzato o altro e siccome non mi sembra proprio il tipo non vedo il perchè avrebbe dovuto inventarsi qualcosa del genere.
> ...



Personalmente credo che ci sia una connessione tra questo annuncio mancato e il non-acquisto del top player.
Secondo me e successo qualcosa di imprevisto e sul mercato ci siamo fermati proprio per quello.


----------



## The P (20 Agosto 2017)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Questa è l'unica situazione che con il nuovo management mi sembra strana.
> 
> Fassone non si fece prendere dall'euforia ma disse molto chiaramente e pacatamente: "E' ripartita la macchina dei ricavi e delle sponsorizzazioni, ci sarà un nuovo sponsor di primissimo livello che verrà ufficializzato la prossima settimana".
> Senza essere stato incalzato o altro e siccome non mi sembra proprio il tipo non vedo il perchè avrebbe dovuto inventarsi qualcosa del genere.
> ...



Vi posso garantire, per varie esperienze pregresse in ambito lavorativo, che spesso le revisioni dei contratti e anche il lancio in pompa magna di una sponsorizzazione sportiva può richiedere tempi più lunghi del previsto. Secondo me se Fassone si è sbilanciato possiamo stare tranquilli, questa sponsorizzazione ci sarà. E' solo una questione di limare i dettagli.


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vi posso garantire, per varie esperienze pregresse in ambito lavorativo, che spesso le revisioni dei contratti e anche il lancio in pompa magna di una sponsorizzazione sportiva può richiedere tempi più lunghi del previsto. Secondo me se Fassone si è sbilanciato possiamo stare tranquilli, questa sponsorizzazione ci sarà. E' solo una questione di limare i dettagli.



Fassone in troppe cose si é "sbilanciato" da un mese e mezzo a questa parte. Meglio tacere per evitare figuracce


----------



## patriots88 (20 Agosto 2017)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Era più prioritario sistemare difesa e centrocampo, l'attaccante senza cc e si è non serve a niente, vedi icardi... su Bonucci meglio fingere di non aver letto, il migliore acquisto da 10 anni a sta parte e lo si critica... scusa eh ma per me dovresti darti all'ippica


Ma come ti permetti. Ma datti tu all'ippica idiota.


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


>



É roba vecchia e hanno giá fatto sapere che non si tratta di una sponsorizzazione ma di un Milan club. Niente di più niente di meno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Posso concordare sul ragionamento in generale, ma nello specifico non mi sentivo molto a posto con due centrali di cristallo come Musacchio e Romagnoli, almeno io personalmente.
> Senza contare che, sulla carta, l'argentino non mi sembrava molto forte...invece poi ha fatto un ottimo precampionato...sicuramente l'aver preso Bonucci ha stoppato o rallentato altre trattative, questo sì.


Ci può stare come discorso. Ovviamente non parlavo della validità dell'acquisto di Bonucci, non critico la bontà dell'acquisto, ci mancherebbe. Il discorso era riferito solo rispetto all'attaccante.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che ci sia una connessione tra questo annuncio mancato e il non-acquisto del top player.
> Secondo me e successo qualcosa di imprevisto e sul mercato ci siamo fermati proprio per quello.



ipotesi credibile. Avevo letto addirittura di uno sponsor cinese che ci avrebbe portato in dote 180M l'anno. Paradossalmente avresti potuto prenderci Aubameyang e Belotti con quei soldi

Bisogna capire però cosa si é inceppato, perché se Fassone era così sicuro che la settimana dopo l'avrebbero annunciato allora qualcosa è successo. Nella migliore delle ipotesi speriamo sia solo un rallentamento dovuto a problemi non insormontabili e che si possa annunciare lo stesso anche se dopo il mercato


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> ipotesi credibile. Avevo letto addirittura di uno sponsor cinese che ci avrebbe portato in dote 180M l'anno. Paradossalmente avresti potuto prenderci Aubameyang e Belotti con quei soldi
> 
> Bisogna capire però cosa si é inceppato, perché se Fassone era così sicuro che la settimana dopo l'avrebbero annunciato allora qualcosa è successo. Nella migliore delle ipotesi speriamo sia solo un rallentamento dovuto a problemi non insormontabili e che si possa annunciare lo stesso anche se dopo il mercato



A naso direi che si tratta di qualche restrizione in Cina, che ha coinvolto sia noi che l'Inter e ha bloccato un po' tutto.
Perché ammettiamolo, anche a me piace prenderli in giro, ma anche il loro repentino cambio da potenzadisuning a straccioni si può giustificare solo con un improvviso blocco della possibilità di spesa.
Anche le famose fideiussioni di Bonucci e Biglia, probabilmente qualche intoppo burocratico c'è stato davvero e si è dovuti ricorrere a un piano B con una banca diversa che accettava garanzie diverse.


----------



## The P (20 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> ipotesi credibile. Avevo letto addirittura di uno *sponsor cinese che ci avrebbe portato in dote 180M l'anno.* Paradossalmente avresti potuto prenderci Aubameyang e Belotti con quei soldi
> 
> Bisogna capire però cosa si é inceppato, perché se Fassone era così sicuro che la settimana dopo l'avrebbero annunciato allora qualcosa è successo. Nella migliore delle ipotesi speriamo sia solo un rallentamento dovuto a problemi non insormontabili e che si possa annunciare lo stesso anche se dopo il mercato



non credo esista al mondo uno sponsor capace di sborsare una cifra simile. Ma lo sapete cosa significa per una azienda investire 180mln in sponsorizzazioni? Significa che ce ne devi mettere altrettanti o giù di lì per per far fruttare la partnership e significa che dovresti puntare a un ritorno dell'investimento di 300mln. Ma poi nel 2016 Alibaba ha registrato 101 milioni di Yuan di revenue e 71 milioni di income, cioè Alibaba.

Se siamo forunati all'inverosimile arriviamo a una sponsorizzazione annuale di 30mln di euro. Che sarebbe un record assoluto rispetto alle sponsorizzazioni attuali dove emirates credo versi 7mln all'anno e i global sponsor intorno al milione.


----------



## Solo (20 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Fassone in troppe cose si é "sbilanciato" da un mese e mezzo a questa parte. Meglio tacere per evitare figuracce



Concordo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Agosto 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> non credo esista al mondo uno sponsor capace di sborsare una cifra simile. Ma lo sapete cosa significa per una azienda investire 180mln in sponsorizzazioni? Significa che ce ne devi mettere altrettanti o giù di lì per per far fruttare la partnership e significa che dovresti puntare a un ritorno dell'investimento di 300mln. Ma poi nel 2016 Alibaba ha registrato 101 milioni di Yuan di revenue e 71 milioni di income, cioè Alibaba.
> 
> Se siamo forunati all'inverosimile arriviamo a una sponsorizzazione annuale di 30mln di euro. Che sarebbe un record assoluto rispetto alle sponsorizzazioni attuali dove emirates credo versi 7mln all'anno e i global sponsor intorno al milione.



Non sono cifre che ho messo io in giro e cmq questo è il prezzo affinché il Milan esporti il suo marchio il tutta la Cina diventando la squadra di riferimento in assoluto con creazione di campus, scuole ed altro. Non so se la cifra è esagerata ma sicuramente non mi soprenderebbe. Quei barboni di Emirates inoltre credo che ci portino 20M l'anno e passare ad averne 30 è si un upgrade dal punto di vista economico ma non così grande come si pensa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Mi hanno detto che la sponsorizzazione c'è ed è importante. Tenetevi pronti


----------



## Roccoro (20 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi hanno detto che la sponsorizzazione c'è ed è importante. Tenetevi pronti


Sicuro o è una presa per il di dietro? Chi te lo ha detto?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Sicuro o è una presa per il di dietro? Chi te lo ha detto?



Non posso dirlo. Spero non sia una presa per il sedere , ma non capisco perchè questa persona dovrebbe farlo.


----------



## Roccoro (20 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non posso dirlo. Spero non sia una presa per il sedere , ma non capisco perchè questa persona dovrebbe farlo.



Allora spero per il meglio, se la fonte è affidabile c'è da fidarsi!


----------



## Wildbone (20 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi hanno detto che la sponsorizzazione c'è ed è importante. Tenetevi pronti



Ma che ci voleva l'insider? Ci manca solo che non abbiamo sponsorizzazioni in arrivo, visti gli obiettivi che ci siamo prefissati con il VA.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma come ti permetti. Ma datti tu all'ippica idiota.



Coda di paglia eh ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Coda di paglia eh ?


Rispondo argomentando a chi ha voglia di confrontarsi civilmente ed educatamente. Oltretutto hai travisato completamente il mio pensiero. Non ho detto che Bonucci è un acquisto sbagliato, ho detto che potendo scegliere tra Bonucci e il centravanti di livello internazionale avrei preferito il centravanti.


----------



## Wildbone (20 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rispondo argomentando a chi ha voglia di confrontarsi civilmente ed educatamente. Oltretutto hai travisato completamente il mio pensiero. Non ho detto che Bonucci è un acquisto sbagliato, ho detto che potendo scegliere tra Bonucci e il centravanti di livello internazionale avrei preferito il centravanti.



Con la differenza che uno ti costa 42 (28 se si conta De Sciglio), l'altro 100.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rispondo argomentando a chi ha voglia di confrontarsi civilmente ed educatamente. Oltretutto hai travisato completamente il mio pensiero. Non ho detto che Bonucci è un acquisto sbagliato, ho detto che potendo scegliere tra Bonucci e il centravanti di livello internazionale avrei preferito il centravanti.



L'invito.all'ippica è rinnovato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che uno ti costa 42 (28 se si conta De Sciglio), l'altro 100.


Beh oddio, considera anche i 25 per Kalinic che evidentemente sarebbero finiti per l'attaccante top. Poi magari se non aspettavano il trasferimento di Neymar si poteva prendere un attaccante di livello internazionale anche a 70 milioni. È andata così, pace. Va bene lo stesso considerando le macerie lasciate da Berlusconi e Galliani. Ora se arrivasse anche Keità avremmo una squadra ben assortita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> L'invito.all'ippica è rinnovato


Anche la tua idiozia.


----------



## Wildbone (20 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, considera anche i 25 per Kalinic che evidentemente sarebbero finiti per l'attaccante top. Poi magari se non aspettavano il trasferimento di Neymar si poteva prendere un attaccante di livello internazionale anche a 70 milioni. È andata così, pace. Va bene lo stesso considerando le macerie lasciate da Berlusconi e Galliani. Ora se arrivasse anche Keità avremmo una squadra ben assortita.



Eh sì. L'esterno d'attacco sinistro è fondamentale per farci fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## fra29 (20 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi hanno detto che la sponsorizzazione c'è ed è importante. Tenetevi pronti



Quindi come mai non sono ancora passati alle cose formali?
Scelta di marketing?


----------

